# What can start periods after BFeeding?



## bobster (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi. My DS is now just over 7 months and I stopped breastfeeding 5 weeks ago. I want to start trying for another baby - it took so long with number 1, I feel I don't want to hang around. Will prob end up going the ICSI route (that's how DS was conceived) but I want to give the natural route a shot first (not sure if this is optimism or self delusion!). My periods haven't started yet - from what I can work out it usually takes between 1 and 3 months? I know some people get prescribed drugs by the doc to kick start periods. Are these powerful drugs? What are they? Aside from that, is there anything else (perhaps a bit more natural) that can help kick start your period after birth/bfeeding? Any suggestions? Or is it just a case of being patient and waiting?
Cheers...


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi, I stopped bf at 14 weeks and my periods didn't return until 6.5 months so took just over 3 months to come back.  I also started taking metformin in this time so this may have speeded things up.  I think it is just a case of wait and see (within reason) as your body needs to feel that it is ready again.  I hope they come back soon, but for now I would just try the healthy eating and taking folic acid approach (oh, and lots of practice  )  Best of luck      

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi there,

I'm sure your cycles will start to return naturally now you've stopped breast feeding. As Fluffs says eat well and allow your body to rebuild its reserves so you are ready to ttc no 2.

Best of luck.


Edna


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

We were desperate to start ttc again after J and I even asked my GP about it. She told me to just be patient as it could take up to 6 months for AF to reappear, but in the end it was maybe 6 weeks after stopping BF'ing.

Chux xx


----------



## Macmillan (Dec 26, 2006)

I exclusively BF for 9 weeks, then went down to 2 feeds/day until 3 weeks ago.  I've already had 2 periods.

So have faith!  They'll hopefully come back really soon.

I can understand why you want to get things moving - am in the same boat  

Bec  x


----------



## Snorkmaiden (Mar 22, 2005)

I breastfed for 20 months, but my periods returned at 6 months post partum when I stopped exclusively breastfeeding and introduced solids. My first cycle I charted and ovulated, but had a 7 day luteal phase. The next 3 or 4 cycles were a bit irregular, but not hugely, then things settled down. The only thing that's different is that I now spot from about 10 or 11dpo and only have a 12 day luteal phase, which is shorter than before I had the twins. I think breastfeeding lowers progesterone, but I could be totally wrong on that!

We started trying for another baby as soon as my periods returned, and we're currently on cycle 19.

If you can bear to wait and let nature take its course with your period returning, I would. The provera injection you can get from the doctor might make you have a period but there is no guarantee your next period will be 'on time'.


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm still breastfeeding now, my periods returned when Ethan was about 6 months old, when I stopped exlcusively breastfeeding by starting solids with him.  They were a bit hit and miss at first, but by a year, they were every 28 days as normal. 

Best of luck,

Marie xxx


----------



## faraday (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm still breastfeeding - I had my first period when ds was 5 months old, they are still a little irregular though.


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi 
I had my first period 3 months post-partum while exclusively breast feeding, and they instantly returned to normal!!!!! (why wasn't conceiving so straight forward).
LOL
Lisa


----------

